# ¿Que os parece el hijo bastardo de Arnold Schwarzenegger Joseph Baena?



## workforfood (19 Dic 2017)

¿Se parece a su padre o a su madre?

¿Hará carrera en el cine?


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (19 Dic 2017)

Se parece, y ya lleva mazadura.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Dic 2017)

en qué estaba pensado Arnold?????


----------



## pistacho2 (19 Dic 2017)

Mezclas al Chuache con Bisbal y te sale eso.


----------



## TutanKabron (19 Dic 2017)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> en qué estaba pensado Arnold?????



En follar.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (19 Dic 2017)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> en qué estaba pensado Arnold?????



En vaciar los huevos y en que la panchita lo trataría como un hombre y no como un cajero automático andante.


----------



## MAUSER (19 Dic 2017)

Lo que no le perdono es que se follara a ese retaco feo. El crío casi clavado, aunque algún rasgo feo de la madre.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (19 Dic 2017)

Conan apanchitado.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (19 Dic 2017)

Tiene buena base el hijo pvta.

Lastima que el culturismo ahora sea una putisima mierda petado de niggas embarazados por la hormona del crecimiento.

Los blancos tiran mas por el men´s Psyche y el crossfit.


----------



## workforfood (19 Dic 2017)

Los hijos del Chuache no han hecho nada en el cine ni en el culturismo, su hijo Joseph seguira sus pasos?


----------



## hijodeputin (19 Dic 2017)

me pregunto que piensan los otros hijos de el o como se las apaña en esos días de navidad para celebrar con unos y con otros, porque no creo que estén por la labor de estar todos juntos


----------



## Manoliko (19 Dic 2017)

¿Eres su chacha no? Puto degenerado.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (19 Dic 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Eres su chacha no? Puto degenerado.



La chacha del chuache.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (19 Dic 2017)

Es Conan el Lisensiado!!!


----------



## bichobola (19 Dic 2017)

Brutal el vídeo


----------



## hijo de matrix (19 Dic 2017)

Que quedó del schwarzenegger de pasado nazi y admirador de Hauser??


----------



## Chimpu (20 Dic 2017)

No se de que os sorprendeís.

Como si nadie del foro no se hubiera follado una panchi alguna vez...


----------



## El pianista de París (20 Dic 2017)

Ha tenido suerte de salir clavado al padre y no a la madre.


----------



## Moscovita (20 Dic 2017)

Guilty Gear dijo:


> *¿Es verdad eso?.
> 
> EL HIJO ES UN PUTO DESPROPÓSITO.
> 
> ...



Por tus comentarios racistas te quitaré el par de thanks que te di. Seguramente hoy no, mañana. Pero lo haré.

Habráse visto... una morenazi escapada de Temas nazientes.


----------



## chortinator (20 Dic 2017)

La panchita tenia buenas tetas, mas que su mujer. Normal que se la follase con furia de cerdo


----------



## Freixel (20 Dic 2017)

Un mestizaje horrendo


----------



## meti-culoso (20 Dic 2017)

La chacha del chuache:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## TutanKabron (20 Dic 2017)

Chimpu dijo:


> No se de que os sorprendeís.
> 
> Como si nadie del foro no se hubiera follado una panchi alguna vez...



Ya pero aquí somos unos tristes betas nuncafollistas que nos follariamos a un viejo calvo con peluca. 

Se supone que el es un alfa con mazadura riqueza y fama.

Deberia tener un montón de Milfs y chortinas haciendo guardia en su cama.

!!Y se folla a ese cardo porque no tenia otra cosa!!


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (20 Dic 2017)

Paíce que le ha rizao los pelos una cabra a base de lametazos, por dios.


----------



## Africano (20 Dic 2017)

Cómo conocí a a vuestra madre... Y la puse mirando a Cuenca


[youtube]Sz7pYVQaPLA[/youtube]


----------



## Cormac (20 Dic 2017)

Se folló a la criada por el mismo motivo que dio el explorador y montañero Edmund Hillary cuando escaló el Everest: "Porque estaba ahí"


----------



## Ignatius (20 Dic 2017)

Joder qué puto espanto.
Es la demostración de que todo en versión panchita es peor.


----------



## workforfood (20 Dic 2017)

Patrick Schwarzenegger, Christopher Schwarzenegger, Maria Shriver, Katherine Schwarzenegger, and Christina Schwarzenegger.







¿Quién se parece más al padre los hijos legítimos o el bastardo?


----------



## Mitsou (20 Dic 2017)

Es una mezcla de kenny g y chespirito


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Dic 2017)

Arnold, un austriaco traidor racial.

Se me cae un mito.


----------



## _Suso_ (20 Dic 2017)

Es un clon del Chuache versión panchito


----------



## Top5 (20 Dic 2017)

Sorprendente,...
Sobretodo pensando que Chuache también se bombeo a Brigitte Nielsen y a cuanta pava con buenas tetas se pusiera a tiro...

Bueno, son cosas que pasan...


----------



## Chivo expiatorio (21 Dic 2017)

Edito + 10 caracteres.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (21 Dic 2017)

Guilty Gear dijo:


> *Joder, solo se salva el último de la izquierda.
> Hasta hay uno gordo. ¿Qué coño ha hecho este hombre con sus hijos?.*



las hijas no están mal, sobre todo la de blanco, a juzgar por la foto al menos


----------



## Cormac (21 Dic 2017)

Top5 dijo:


> Sorprendente,...
> Sobretodo pensando que Chuache también se bombeo a Brigitte Nielsen y a cuanta pava con buenas tetas se pusiera a tiro...
> 
> Bueno, son cosas que pasan...



No hay por donde coger esa relación.
Su ex Maria Shiver debe estar flipando. Seguramente hasta la admitió en casa por no verla jamás como competencia.
Y por cierto, no decían, ¿que los esteroides daban impotencia?


----------



## Mexa (21 Dic 2017)

Es el mas alfa que tuvo, con la sirvienta nada menos.


----------



## Segismunda (21 Dic 2017)

Pues me parece que es un zurullo.


----------



## Cormac (21 Dic 2017)

Kendo dijo:


>



Joder, vaya bicis de mierda llevan. ¿No serán robadas? Yo es que me creo ya todo.


----------



## torio (21 Dic 2017)

Pues al chuache se le ve contento y orgulloso de su hijo, el sabrá.

El chaval, pues muy normalito, aunque se le ve ciertas hechuras de culturista y tal, pero bueno, quien soy yo y el resto del foro para opinar y juzgar.

Lo mismo este le sale mejor que el resto.

Desde luego es una mezcla un poco rara, pero tampoco es feo, aunque su padre, tampoco es que fuese un adonis que digamos.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (21 Dic 2017)

El chuache encontró a una que podía hacer press banca a su nivel, la fornicó con furia de cerdo austriaco y así los chuache-genes se manifestaron en toda su potencia. Por eso es el hijo que se le parece más.


----------



## Refugiado_borrado (21 Dic 2017)

El NWO masón-sionista le obligó a mestizarse para exculparlo de los crímenes atroces que realizaron sus padres. :: Pero que se habrá creído este rubio de ojos azules? Que podía triunfar en américa sin pagar los tributos a quién manda? 

Pienso que cuando se folló al orco de la Sierra es porque ya no aguantaba a la puritana con la que estaba casado. No creo que la eche de menos.


----------



## t_chip (21 Dic 2017)

Parece que lo ha tenido con su hermana y se ha criado en un local de bronceado.

Mezcla de austriaco emigrado y Panchita espaldamojeada. USA en estado puro.

!Y que feo es el hijodeputa!  

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## workforfood (21 Dic 2017)

Y de esta que opinas Katherine Schwarzenegger


----------



## Desencantado (21 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> ¿Se parece a su padre o a su madre?
> 
> ¿Hará carrera en el cine?



Lo peor de dos mundos.


----------



## t_chip (21 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Y de esta que opinas Katherine Schwarzenegger



Que ha salido a la madre.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmoon (21 Dic 2017)

Que le hagan la prueba de paternidad a Ronaldinho


----------



## Turgot (21 Dic 2017)

Panchinegger


----------



## damnit (21 Ago 2019)

¿en qué estaba pensando Arnoldo cuando decidión jincarse a ese champiñón? estamos hablando de mister olympia joder... que podría haberse tirado a medio planeta


----------



## Paul Walker (21 Ago 2019)

Apelo a diario..


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 Ago 2019)

¿En esta pareja quién es el/la de las tetas?


----------



## soromataM (21 Ago 2019)

Pancho el Bárbaro


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Ago 2019)

Kangla SHa dijo:


> Es el mas alfa que tuvo, con la sirvienta nada menos.





Caprichos del destino, de los hijos varones, el hijo bastardo es el que más se le parece, y parece que con el que mejor se entiende.


----------



## Mallory (21 Ago 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Caprichos del destino, de los hijos varones, el hijo bastardo es el que más se le parece, y parece que con el que mejor se entiende.



Y el fanegas debe ser todo un "orgullo"


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (21 Ago 2019)

El Panchichuache


----------



## Le Truhan (21 Ago 2019)

Ha tenido niños blancos, un hijo nunca es error, y como dicen en America, ha mejorado la raza de la hispana, cosas peores hay.


----------



## Feynman (21 Ago 2019)

Top5 dijo:


> Sorprendente,...
> Sobretodo pensando que Chuache también se bombeo a Brigitte Nielsen y a cuanta pava con buenas tetas se pusiera a tiro...
> 
> Bueno, son cosas que pasan...



Joder







La chacha ya se puede dar con un canto en los dientes, y al chuache...pues demuestra que en la guerra todo agujero es trinchera.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (21 Ago 2019)

Feynman dijo:


> Joder
> 
> 
> 
> ...





El Chuache demuestra que es verdad lo de_ follas menos que un casado. _

Hay que estar muy desesperado para hacer un mete-saca con esa señora en su momento.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Sep 2019)

Más feo que cuache, que ya es decir


----------



## Blogg (6 Sep 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Más feo que cuache, que ya es decir



Cuidado, heavy gorda, a ver si los vírgenes se van a dar cuenta que no ha ligado por su apariencia. Debes tener los estrógenos bajísimos si se te olvida intentar colar la gran estafa como el resto de foreras.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Sep 2019)

Blogg dijo:


> Cuidado, heavy gorda, a ver si los vírgenes se van a dar cuenta que no ha ligado por su apariencia. Debes tener los estrógenos bajísimos si se te olvida intentar colar la gran estafa como el resto de foreras.



Cual estafa, el PSOE?


----------



## Poseidón (6 Sep 2019)

Lo de la mezcla de razas yo no lo veo.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Sep 2019)

Y? Podía tener otros atractivos


----------



## Farlopio (7 Sep 2019)

Se la ve feliz a la pancha que dio el pelotazo.

El hijo es 100% pancho de lo peorcito. Los ves vestidos de tiroleses y sabes que Arnold está pasando vergüenza en su país ario racista.


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Sep 2019)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> En vaciar los huevos y en que la panchita lo trataría como un hombre y no como un cajero automático andante.



Las panchas son los seres más interesados el mundo, van de buenecitas de buenas a primeras y de " ay papi sólo me interesas tú, no soy como las mujeres españolas" luego vienen los lloros cuando les saca hasta los higadillos. Son reinas fingiendo y lo digo porque conozco varios casos de tener que irse bajo el puente por traerse a la pancha de turno mientras ella vive en la casa del tontoespañolito con su verdadero novio.


----------



## Ethan20 (7 Sep 2019)

A ver que la panchita en sus años mozos igual estaba buena. Habría que verla entonces.


----------



## Ethan20 (7 Sep 2019)

Pues nada, no he dicho nada. Por salvar algo tenía las encias sonrosadas, parece limpita


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (7 Sep 2019)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Las panchas son los seres más interesados el mundo, van de buenecitas de buenas a primeras y de " ay papi sólo me interesas tú, no soy como las mujeres españolas" luego vienen los lloros cuando les saca hasta los higadillos. Son reinas fingiendo y lo digo porque conozco varios casos de tener que irse bajo el puente por traerse a la pancha de turno mientras ella vive en la casa del tontoespañolito con su verdadero novio.



No conozco a ninguna mujer desinteresada.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Sep 2019)

Arnold echo el grumo y esta cumpliendo como padre ademas se le ve orgulloso







El hijo admira a su padre


----------



## -Alexia- (7 Sep 2019)

Coronel Kurtz dijo:


> No conozco a ninguna mujer desinteresada.



Pues tienes mala suerte, haberlas las hay.


----------



## D4sser (7 Sep 2019)

Paco Paco Paco dijo:


> Arnold echo el grumo y esta cumpliendo como padre ademas se le ve orgulloso
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya sabemos quién heredó su genética, creo que está claro


----------



## Manufacturer (8 Oct 2019)

panchiconan o panchinator.


----------



## t_chip (8 Oct 2019)

Panchocomando.

Panchinator III, el despertar de los panchos.

Pancho de guardería.

Los panchelos golpean dos veces.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (8 Oct 2019)

Un mutt. Puto Arnold, qué mal lo hizo.


----------



## D4sser (8 Oct 2019)

La novia es como de principios del 2000 no os parece? jaja Por la estética y el peinado, de hecho creo que Britney llevaba un peinado así en un videoclip (bueno no "creo", lo sé  ) Si no fuera por la cara que parece un poco hombre estaría muy bien


----------



## sanedrin (19 Ene 2020)

Un futuro gordo infartable cuando se le acabe el efecto de los anabolizantes, como toda esa tropa.


----------



## t_chip (4 Jun 2020)

Asociaciones de España - Asociación contra la Anorexia y la Bulimia


Ahí creo que vas a encontrar muchas de tu gusto.
Y en el manicomio tambien.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (4 Jun 2020)

¿Recordáis esto? Antes de ser profanado el templo lo visitó:


----------



## tovarovsky (4 Jun 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> en qué estaba pensado Arnold?????



La kennedy sólo se preocupaba de depilarse, liftings y jijijear con el entrenador. La panchi que sabia del tema, un dia puso sus grandes tetas rozando la espalda del fulano y ahí fué cuando le estalló el cartucho al austriaco. El resto esta en las afotos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jun 2020)

- Conan Guacamole
- El Terminador
- Total recaca
- Caggando
- Despredador
- Pumping tortillas
- Calorsito rojo
- Los espendavles.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Jun 2020)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Te crees muy gracioso o algo?



Si.


----------



## socrates99 (4 Jun 2020)

La culpa fue del chachachá.
Chuanche seguía el refrán:”la mujer no es fea por donde mea”


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Merluzo (9 Jun 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> en qué estaba pensado Arnold?????



Tuvo que ser después de esto fijo.


----------



## stuka (9 Jun 2020)

Joder, con el nazi austriaco...Le tiran a todo.

Mucha ideología en sangre, pero después disparan hasta a los muertos.


----------



## Ethan20 (9 Jun 2020)

La explicación es es sencilla en época de ciclo con la testo por las nubes te follas a todo lo que pilles.


----------



## Biluao (9 Jun 2020)

¿Qué lo tuvo? ¿Con Ronaldo?....


----------



## t_chip (9 Jun 2020)

Yo no me lo follo.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (9 Jun 2020)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> en qué estaba pensado Arnold?????



_Carallo teso_, _non cree en Dios, _que dicen por Galicia...

O "en tiempo de guerra todo agujero es trinchera"


----------



## Giles Amaury (9 Ago 2020)

Cosas como esta prueban que el "A PELO, SIEMPRE A PELO" a veces casi que mejor no.


----------



## Supremacía (9 Ago 2020)

Mitsou dijo:


> Es una mezcla de kenny g y chespirito



¿Qué coño dices? Chespirito tenía una cara de españolazo paco que apenas podía con ella.


----------



## tovarovsky (9 Ago 2020)

Te crees que no se habrá fockado a unas cuantas rajotas bien cálidas, esponjosas y burbujeantes mientras Maria shiver estaba jijijeando con el personal trainer??


----------



## Giles Amaury (16 Ene 2022)

Ethan20 dijo:


> A ver que la panchita en sus años mozos igual estaba buena. Habría que verla entonces.



Pa mí que no ¿eh? Esta foto tiene pinta que se haría cuando Chuache le estaba dando a pelo y a mí me han salido granos en la cara más atractivos que esta señora:


----------



## Supremacía (16 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Pa mí que no ¿eh? Esta foto tiene pinta que se haría cuando Chuache le estaba dando a pelo y a mí me han salido granos en la cara más atractivos que esta señora:



Sólo se me ocurre la posibilidad de que era muy guarra en la cama. Compensaba su fealdad con saber dar placer. O, sin complicarse mucho, seguro que Arnold tenía ganas de follar y su esposa le dijo que no porque le dolía la cabeza, así que él se buscó lo que tenía a la mano. A la fea seguro que no le dolía la cabeza.


----------



## Supremacía (16 Ene 2022)

hijo de matrix dijo:


> Que quedó del schwarzenegger de pasado nazi y admirador de Hauser??



Los alemanes se follaron a millones de rusas, y eso que consideraban inferiores a los eslavos.


----------



## sisar_vidal (16 Ene 2022)

El hijo de Ronaldinho dices?


----------



## Ratona001 (16 Ene 2022)

Bocabuzón. 

Parece el primo feo de Carlos Baute. 

Es de congozuela?


----------



## Ratona001 (16 Ene 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> me pregunto que piensan los otros hijos de el o como se las apaña en esos días de navidad para celebrar con unos y con otros, porque no creo que estén por la labor de estar todos juntos



Dice que es positivo al bixo. Y se cena unos huevos fritos y a tomar por culo.

Como han hecho miles en navidad.


----------



## Edge2 (17 Ene 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> en qué estaba pensado Arnold?????



Cuando las ganas de follar aprietan, cualquier agujero es trinchera, o algo así


----------



## eltonelero (17 Ene 2022)

Imaginaros que pedazo bicho hubieran engendrado Arnold y Brigite Nielsen.
Si de una panchita ha salido un tio mazadete mandibula leñador.


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 Ene 2022)

Joder, ha cogido rasgos de la madre que no le favorecen nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

Tanto poder, gimnasio y anabolizantes y acabas embistiendo a una Charo....


----------



## Suprimo (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## rjota (17 Ene 2022)

Podría haber sido peor.


----------



## Rocker (17 Ene 2022)

Hombre, la ex mujer está más buena, o estaba hace 25 años cuando ocurrió la aventura extra matrimonial. Esta claro que terminator no es racista, sino no se hubiera acostado con la criada panchita. También el tío pensó poco, mira que liarte con la criada y jugarte tu matrimonio? 
No me cae bien como político y nunca tuve interés en sus pelis, pero tengo que admitir que haber tenido el valor para reconocer a su hijo y además tienen buena relación le honra.


----------



## Alberto Liberto (17 Ene 2022)

Seamos sinceros hace 20 años esa señora tendría esos tetotones pero más turgentes si cabe. Aunque tenga cara de Gremlin femenina pero en un momento dado la familia sale a dar un paseo y tú te quedas solo, eres Arnold y te acabas de pinchar 100 de hormonas de la más alta calidad y lo demás no hace falta decir nada, descargas el zumo dentro como si nada.

Además te lo puedes permitir sin problemas. Nosotros acabaríamos debajo de un puente.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (17 Ene 2022)

Un Conan panchito tiene que poner muy cachonda a @-Alexia-


----------



## Giles Amaury (17 Ene 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> pero tengo que admitir que haber tenido el valor para reconocer a su hijo y además tienen buena relación le honra.



No es valor, es simplemente que no le quedaba otra que reconocerlo porque se parece muchísimo a él. He leído que cuando nació el crío la criada todavía estaba trabajando en la casa de la familia Chuache y el crio aparecía mucho por allí. Arnold de aquella no sabía que el hijo era suyo. Conforme el crío fue creciendo se hizo evidente para todo el mundo que se parecía muchísimo a Arnold, su mujer ataría cabos y...


----------



## Giles Amaury (17 Ene 2022)

Alberto Liberto dijo:


> Seamos sinceros hace 20 años esa señora tendría esos tetotones pero más turgentes si cabe. Aunque tenga cara de Gremlin femenina pero en un momento dado la familia sale a dar un paseo y tú te quedas solo, eres Arnold y te acabas de pinchar 100 de hormonas de la más alta calidad y lo demás no hace falta decir nada, descargas el zumo dentro como si nada.
> 
> Además te lo puedes permitir sin problemas. Nosotros acabaríamos debajo de un puente.



Además hay que tener en cuenta que de aquella no había Pornhub: ahora tenemos un calentón y muchos nos aliviamos con un vídeo de una sartencita siendo empotrada por dos negros. De aquella esa opción no la tenías tan a mano, así que alguno se acabaría follando a la criada panchita fea.


----------



## Rocker (17 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No es valor, es simplemente que no le quedaba otra que reconocerlo porque se parece muchísimo a él. He leído que cuando nació el crío la criada todavía estaba trabajando en la casa de la familia Chuache y el crio aparecía mucho por allí. Arnold de aquella no sabía que el hijo era suyo. Conforme el crío fue creciendo se hizo evidente para todo el mundo que se parecía muchísimo a Arnold, su mujer ataría cabos y...



Pues la mujer tardó en atar cabos años hasta que se hizo público la separación y divorcio y el motivo.


----------



## Supremacía (17 Ene 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> se parecía muchísimo a Arnold



Es lo que más me sorprende. Los hijos blancos que tuvo Arnold no se parecen a él ni heredaron su gusto por el fisicoculturismo; en cambio, el mestizo no sólo es casi su copia, sino que también ha heredado el gusto por las pesas.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 Oct 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Pues la mujer tardó en atar cabos años hasta que se hizo público la separación y divorcio y el motivo.



No, he leído que la mujer de Arnold le pregunto a la panchita si era su hija, la panchita se lo reconoció y luego a Arnold no le quedo más remedio que reconocer que se la había follado. Al parecer la gente ya había empezado a sospechar cuando el hijo tuvo alrededor de 8 años y ya se empezaba a parecer a Arnold. Supongo que según el crio iba cumpliendo años el parecido era cada vez más evidente. Así que la causa del divorcio fue que Arnold se follase a la panchita.


----------



## CaCO3 (12 Oct 2022)

rjota dijo:


> Podría haber sido peor.
> Ver archivo adjunto 908830



Robert deNigro. Y encima se acaba divoorciando y sacándole los higadillos. Desde entonces no he podido ver otra película suya: cuanto más duro se pone actuando, más ridículo me parece.


----------



## Derroyer (12 Oct 2022)

Por lo visto los hermanos no le hablan ni le quieren en los eventos familiares. Por envidia evidentemente. Ser hijo de Arnold y tener cara de gilipollitas o ser un puto gordoc mientras tu hermano BASTARDO hijo de la criada panchita es EL PUTO ARNOLD, EL AUTÉNTICO HEREDERO DE TITO CHUACHE & TERMINATOR & CONAN tiene que derroerles y cagarles el alma a pelo hasta los confines. Además dice que quiere hacer películas y ser culturista.

También tenéis gracia los vírgenes mamarrachos intentando colar con la cara coloradísima y las lágrimas por las mejillas, imitando muy mariconamente yanquimoditas virginales antipanchitos, que la criada era más fea que la esposa.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Oct 2022)

Todavía más feo que el padre


----------

